
Ask HN: How does Aylien gather news? - turtthetank
How does Aylien legally and reliably scrape&#x2F;gather so many news outlets to power it&#x27;s NLP systems?
AFAIK it is not legal to scrape then sell services built on scraped data (at the minimum you might get a frivolous lawsuit that costs you money). And it is clear that not all these outlets have API access.
======
sarcasmatwork
Never heard o this company...

Scraping is legal since the lawsuit:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2019/09/10/linke...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2019/09/10/linkedin-
data-scraping-ruled-legal/#3d33feca1b54)

